# Miracle Detail present a trashed 3 year old Jag 50hr detail -Rupes Bigfoot & Modesta



## Miracle Detail

*Miracle Detail present a trashed 3 year old Jag 50hr detail -Rupes Bigfoot & Modesta*

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well, here we have a 3 year old Jaguar XF which has been cleaned at the local hand car wash since new, plus the odd bush mark from country lanes, needless to say, its trashed big time, and took in total 50 hours to complete, but well worth it in the end. All paintwork was corrected with Rupes Bigfoot LHR15, LHR75e, Duetto and Rupes micro fibre pads along with there yellow and white pads with Rupes Zephir, Keramik, and Diamond gloss. Protected with Modesta BC03 on paint and wheels, windows with Gtechniq G1, interior steam cleaned, etc etc, the usual everything detail.

Enjoy!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## rf860

Wow! Great work. Looks a different colour now.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Bloody hell what a state!!! Amazing turn around. Expected nothing less though. Great job


----------



## K.M

Wow! Nothing else to say really! 

Amazing transformation!


----------



## Ia79

Awesome job, love the reflection shots - absolutely amazing


----------



## bigred1967

Stunning work


----------



## qc2

that cotton buds shot! great work


----------



## Ultra

Pukka job.


----------



## jedi-knight83

i wish you'd put your photos into some kind of proper order 

but good work none the less.


----------



## samm

Cracking work Paul, it was in a shocking state.

I would love to know, how much a detail like this increases the overall value of the car.


----------



## ted11

Fantastic


----------



## Summit Detailing

Good stuff, those are the sorts of cars we love to work on aren't they - very satisfying!:thumb:


----------



## gmcg

What was that washed with wire wool or sand paper....what an amazing difference looks amazing


----------



## Kirkyworld

Wow that's awesome


----------



## Titanium Htail

Great save, an outstanding result full of passion.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## zippo

I don't ever recall seeing any car done by a pro or a hobbyist ,where every panel has been trashed, If the car was human I'd have to say you had just performed open heart surgery. Well done fella, pro or not you must get a buzz when you step back and admire what you've archived. I'm sure I would 
Daz


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

Wow, fantastic job, poor car!

Was trying to decide the colour before and thought it was an Ultimate Black or Midnight Black but the afterwards shots show it was Black Amethyst. Never would have guessed that before!


----------



## Miracle Detail

SwordfishCoupe said:


> Wow, fantastic job, poor car!
> 
> Was trying to decide the colour before and thought it was an Ultimate Black or Midnight Black but the afterwards shots show it was Black Amethyst. Never would have guessed that before!


:thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY

I've never seen that colour on a Jag before. The swirls in the ceiling lights' reflections in the before pictures reminds me of Van Gogh's 'Starry Night' painting!


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Rayner

Lovely car now looking how it should :thumb: 

Great work


----------



## spickup79

I can't get over how bad the swirls were!! Unbelievable transformation - the work of a magician and a genius! Top job!

I'm new to this detailing lark and I'm yet to actually properly detail my cars, but even our 7 year old Golf which has been washed at a local hand wash place on several occasions and until recently was pretty neglected by me is nowehere near as bad as that Jag was!

Threads like this are giving me inspiration to get our cars detailed as soon as poss, and to take pride in their appearance - there really is nothing like that mirror-like shine to paintwork!


----------



## ocdetailer

Not a bad advertisement for Rupes, incredible transformation. One question, would you machine sand a car like that with 3000 to save tens of hours of correction? Isn't machine sanding meant to remove less paint than multiple hits of heavy compounding or is that only true in the case of a rotary?


----------



## slrestoration

Very nice indeed mate & do appreciate a video showing some real correction work :thumb:


----------



## Markg2013

Hope you don't count in your camera time within the 50 hours and charge the customer. 

Nice turn around and saved from a full respray no doubt.


----------



## Puntoboy

Fantastic work. 

Poor XF before though


----------



## supermat

WOW! inspiring!


----------



## MagpieRH

Massive difference - I assume the owner will not be visiting the hand car wash any more?


----------



## micheltesch

This is one of the best jobs I've ever seen!!!!! Thanks for share and congratulations!!


----------



## hooods

Wow what a turn around. That was one molested XF!


----------



## X666jag

Can I ask what you used to get the grill to sparkle like that?
Mine is the same as the "before" shot.
I know I'm going to need a big box of cotton buds, but did you use polish, wax, or something else to get the flatter inside bits cleaned up?
I've tried shampoo on cotton buds but the grill just dried back to the condition it was already in.
Many thanks!

PS - Stunning transformation. The owner must have wondered if you'd swapped his car with a new one!


----------



## StamGreek

Fantastic work Paul..but how did they wash this car??(scotch-brite)


----------



## Miracle Detail

X666jag said:


> Can I ask what you used to get the grill to sparkle like that?
> Mine is the same as the "before" shot.
> I know I'm going to need a big box of cotton buds, but did you use polish, wax, or something else to get the flatter inside bits cleaned up?
> I've tried shampoo on cotton buds but the grill just dried back to the condition it was already in.
> Many thanks!
> 
> PS - Stunning transformation. The owner must have wondered if you'd swapped his car with a new one!


That was mrs miracles work, 3-4 hours she spent on that grill, crazy!

Was cleaned and polished with Britemax metal twins available from i4detailing.co.uk

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail

StamGreek said:


> Fantastic work Paul..but how did they wash this car??(scotch-brite)


this was ALL hand car washes, not the owner, apart from the bushes scratches 

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## Exotica

The video footage is amazing


----------



## Hairy Pete

Absolutely stunning - I Have just taken delivery of a sapphire black BM and scared to touch it ....Even MF cloths seem to put fine scratches in the clear coat. Wish I had ordered white now.


----------



## Fraggle...

Lovely job, that's put a couple of k back in value for sure.


----------

